# Remebee



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

A new treatment for virus issues... might save many hives.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?SEQ_NO_115=259110


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

This is the Rna sequencing they have been working on for a year of so. My understanding is that it is still several years away.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

My understanding is that Remebee will have it on the market next spring. they have done the testing, proved it efficacy and are waiting for approval to market it. Randy Oliver was involved in the testing and has written about it.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Not a big fan of supporting Monsanto. The same hand that gives the treatment also spreads the chemical sprays.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Which chemical sprays do they spread? If they find something that will keep my bees healthy and alive why wouldn't I want to use it?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

IAPV, has been linked as a contributing factor in coolly collapse, CCD, of honey bees. IAPV specific homologous dsRNA were designed to reduce impacts from IAPV infection across 160 honey bee hives in 

iapv was linked in one study, maybe to ccd? I think I'll wait until they come out with something for nosema c.


----------

